# Cosa ne pensate del Covid?



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2020)

Parto questa discussione col dire che vi prego di non fare *Flame* sono solo curioso di leggere le vostre teorie e lo vorrei fare in maniera pacifica, senza provocazioni, derisioni, litigi etc.

Inizio io con il dire la mia: Secondo me le prime voci che circolavano sul virus erano le più vere! Mi riferisco a quelle voci che dicevano; E' poco più di un influenza, che potrebbe creare più problemi a pazienti già problematici. Bene, abbiamo appurato che è cosi, lo dicono i fatti, non io. Purtroppo con la prima ondata, essendo una malattia nuova, son successi troppi macelli. I Medici ci hanno capito poco o nulla, come accade sempre con nuove malattie e al posto di curare i pazienti, nella maggior parte dei casi li hanno uccisi. Anche quest'ultima affermazione è appurata dai fatti, dalle parole dei medici e via dicendo. Sto puntando il dito contro i Dottori? No, capisco benissimo che affrontare una nuova malattia sia un vero e proprio problema, soprattutto su soggetti già compromessi. Nessun morto potrà mai essere tollerabile, che sia di tumore o di incidente in auto. E' sempre qualcosa che ci distrugge mentalmente e anche fisicamente, con questo non voglio sminuire di certo le persone che nel globo hanno perso la vita con o senza Covid.

Ora parlo dei punti che più mi lasciano perplesso: Si diceva che fosse una malattia non stagionale, eppure per tutta l'estate abbiamo fatto quello che ci pareva o quasi. Ora cosa è cambiato? Il Covid è sempre quello, son cambiati i tamponi che si fanno giornalmente e basta. Io son sicuro che a Giugno se avessero fatto gli stessi tamponi che fanno ora, avrebbero trovato lo stesso numero di positivi o comunque molti molti molti positivi. La mia teoria è che almeno il 60% della popolazione Italiana ha il covid senza manco saperlo. Persino mezza squadra giovanile del Milan ha il covid, rendiamoci conto. 
I morti sono gonfiati giorno per giorno, perché se per qualsiasi motivo e ti trovano positivo al covid, vieni conteggiato come morto Covid, ed è una cosa assurda dai. Se muoio in macchina da positivo, non posso essere contato nei morti per Covid! 

Onestamente non so per quale motivo stiano facendo tutto questo, ma una cosa è certa: L'Europa secondo me ha dato linee guida generali di modo da affrontare a grandi linee la pandemia nello stesso modo, il resto del mondo no. Basta pensare a Usa, Russia, Australia etc.
E' un problema il covid, lo è di sicuro, ma per me è troppo ingigantito. Ai giovani continua a non far nulla, agli anziani che non hanno problem idem. Quelli che rischiano sono già compromessi di loro, sono questi che vanno protetti, ma non rischiano solo col Covid, ma anche con altre malattie.

Vi ricordo che questo è solo il mio pensiero, ognuno la pensa come gli pare. RIPETO no Flame etc etc.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Magna magna per tanti, troppi, il virus c'è, non dico di no, ma é davvero poco piu di un'influenza secondo me. Riguardo i dati ne abbiamo già avute molte di testimonianze dove si afferma che nel calderone ci buttano tutto, anche gente ridotta a vegetali da anni. 
Poi se vedo locali chiudere, aziende chiudere, e dopo poche settimane vedere che aprono i cinesi un paio di domande me le farei. Ci stanno svendendo? Secondo me si


----------



## Zanc9 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Ho un amico medico che non sarebbe d'accordo con te. Il covid spesso e volentieri (in primavera) ha fatto grossi danni anche a giovani e gente sana...mio cugino ad esempio (29 anni) è stato 2 settimane in ospedale con polmonite bilaterale ecc...detto questo, non so cosa aspettarmi...ad oggi sembra un raffreddore per quel che vedo io, ma i numeri (e solo i numeri) ci dicono che sta peggiorando rapidamente...ho sentito di gente sana (cinquantenni) che sono stati intubati di recente.....bbboooo


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Parto questa discussione col dire che vi prego di non fare *Flame* sono solo curioso di leggere le vostre teorie e lo vorrei fare in maniera pacifica, senza provocazioni, derisioni, litigi etc.
> 
> Inizio io con il dire la mia: Secondo me le prime voci che circolavano sul virus erano le più vere! Mi riferisco a quelle voci che dicevano; E' poco più di un influenza, che potrebbe creare più problemi a pazienti già problematici. Bene, abbiamo appurato che è cosi, lo dicono i fatti, non io. Purtroppo con la prima ondata, essendo una malattia nuova, son successi troppi macelli. I Medici ci hanno capito poco o nulla, come accade sempre con nuove malattie e al posto di curare i pazienti, nella maggior parte dei casi li hanno uccisi. Anche quest'ultima affermazione è appurata dai fatti, dalle parole dei medici e via dicendo. Sto puntando il dito contro i Dottori? No, capisco benissimo che affrontare una nuova malattia sia un vero e proprio problema, soprattutto su soggetti già compromessi. Nessun morto potrà mai essere tollerabile, che sia di tumore o di incidente in auto. E' sempre qualcosa che ci distrugge mentalmente e anche fisicamente, con questo non voglio sminuire di certo le persone che nel globo hanno perso la vita con o senza Covid.
> 
> ...



Manco a farlo apposta stamattina,mentre mi stavo spostando per lavoro in auto , per un momento mi è venuta in mente la simpatica immagine raffigurante il titanic e i relativi commenti da 'complottisti' che ieri un nostro amico utente ha pubblicato.

L'immagine era quanto mai opportuna e trasfigurava al meglio, in modo sarcastico ovviamente ,quello che stiamo vivendo.

L'esistenza stessa dei complottisti credo sia la prova comprovata di quanta falsità e ipocrisia ci siano in giro.
Del resto come definire un 'complottista' se non una persona che ha la soglia di guardia più alta di altri e un punto di vista particolare per paura di essere fregato? Mi piace definirlo cosi. Delle volte forse eccessivo , non lo nego, ma certamente una voce fuori dal coro.

Bene, il covid , la pandemia , l'emergenza hanno tirato fuori tutte queste sfaccettature : il virus c'è, si propaga, fa morire ed è in grado di mettere ko il sistema sanitario e la vita di noi tutti ma quante iene ci sono in giro?
Quante speculazioni mediche, economiche, politiche , sociali stiamo vivendo sulla nostra pelle?

Infine, ma solo in ordine cronologico, l'emergenza sanitaria ha messo a nudo tutte le nostre fragilità e tutte le nostre inadeguatezze in tutti i settori lavorativi e in tutti i meandri dell'animo umano.

Sarei curioso di sapere in quanti tra noi hanno alzato il telefono per dare una mano in questi mesi a chi ne ha avuto e ne ha bisogno.
Un aiuto non necessariamente economico ma anche una parola carina spesa per dare appoggio , una pacca ideale sulla spalla, una telefonata, una disponibilità per offrirsi per far la spesa per un soggetto in isolamento.
L'emergenza sanitaria e la pandemia finiranno ma noi ne usciremo migliori???
Non ne sono certo.


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Manco a farlo apposta stamattina,mentre mi stavo spostando per lavoro in auto , per un momento mi è venuta in mente la simpatica immagine raffigurante il titanic e i relativi commenti da 'complottisti' che ieri un nostro amico utente ha pubblicato.
> 
> L'immagine era quanto mai opportuna e trasfigurava al meglio, in modo sarcastico ovviamente ,quello che stiamo vivendo.
> 
> ...



Ma figurati, ci facciamo la guerra già oggi tra di noi, "domani" sarà tutto più amplificato, il vicino sceriffo che oggi spia gli altri "domani" non verrà perdonato, chi ha chiuso l'attività oggi "domani" non dimenticherà le cattiverie della gente col sederino al sicuro, basta anche solo vedere la "guerra" tra di noi sul "chiudiamo le aziende è colpa dei giuovani" e "chiudiamo le scuole che sono il vero centro di contagio". Ne usciremo come un paese del terzo mondo, come nei peggiori film apocalittici, pronti a rubare agli altri per sopravvivere. Questo è ciò che penso succederà, la fine della società civile.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2020)

io non sono un virologo quindi non ho le competenze per dare risposte approfondite. Però vorrei sfatare il mito che si contano i morti di Covid anche di persone che muoiono di altro. Certo, può succedere, ma in tutti i paesi Europei i morti durante il periodo marzo-aprile sono stati significativamente superiori di quelli dei 5 anni precedenti medi, evidenziando anche che i morti covid sono sottostimati e non sovrastimati (in raeltà guardando le medie dal 20 al 50% in più a seconda dei Paesi). Secondo me il primo lockdown era dovuto. Eravamo di fronte a una nuova malattia a contavamo fino a un migliaio di morti al giorno. Oggi sicuramente siamo più preparati e quindi a mio avviso possiamo permetterci di continuare con poche restrizioni.

Ma la vera domanda al tuo posto è questa. Quanto vale una vita umana? Se pensiamo che ci possano essere sacrifici per continuare la vita come sempre, possiamo farlo, come è sempre accaduto nel corso dell' umanità. Se pensiamo invece che anche 1 vita sia fondamentale, allora le restrizioni non sono esagerate. E' difficile dare una risposta


----------



## fabri47 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Sulla prima ondata, magari si poteva chiudere tutto prima, ma comunque ormai la situazione era già compromessa e vabbè...Penso però che da settembre in poi si poteva affrontare meglio la nuova ondata, magari senza riaprire le scuole ed avevamo anche visto cos'era successo in Francia. Ma la malafede dei nostri governanti ha preferito farle ripartire spendendo soldi inutili per i banchi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (22 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Parto questa discussione col dire che vi prego di non fare *Flame* sono solo curioso di leggere le vostre teorie e lo vorrei fare in maniera pacifica, senza provocazioni, derisioni, litigi etc.
> 
> Inizio io con il dire la mia: Secondo me le prime voci che circolavano sul virus erano le più vere! Mi riferisco a quelle voci che dicevano; E' poco più di un influenza, che potrebbe creare più problemi a pazienti già problematici. Bene, abbiamo appurato che è cosi, lo dicono i fatti, non io. Purtroppo con la prima ondata, essendo una malattia nuova, son successi troppi macelli. I Medici ci hanno capito poco o nulla, come accade sempre con nuove malattie e al posto di curare i pazienti, nella maggior parte dei casi li hanno uccisi. Anche quest'ultima affermazione è appurata dai fatti, dalle parole dei medici e via dicendo. Sto puntando il dito contro i Dottori? No, capisco benissimo che affrontare una nuova malattia sia un vero e proprio problema, soprattutto su soggetti già compromessi. Nessun morto potrà mai essere tollerabile, che sia di tumore o di incidente in auto. E' sempre qualcosa che ci distrugge mentalmente e anche fisicamente, con questo non voglio sminuire di certo le persone che nel globo hanno perso la vita con o senza Covid.
> 
> ...



Un piano orchestrato dai cinesi per mettere in ginocchio l'occidente


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Parto questa discussione col dire che vi prego di non fare *Flame* sono solo curioso di leggere le vostre teorie e lo vorrei fare in maniera pacifica, senza provocazioni, derisioni, litigi etc.
> 
> Inizio io con il dire la mia: Secondo me le prime voci che circolavano sul virus erano le più vere! Mi riferisco a quelle voci che dicevano; *E' poco più di un influenza, che potrebbe creare più problemi a pazienti già problematici. Bene, abbiamo appurato che è cosi, lo dicono i fatti, non io.* Purtroppo con la prima ondata, essendo una malattia nuova, son successi troppi macelli. I Medici ci hanno capito poco o nulla, come accade sempre con nuove malattie e al posto di curare i pazienti, nella maggior parte dei casi li hanno uccisi. Anche quest'ultima affermazione è appurata dai fatti, dalle parole dei medici e via dicendo. Sto puntando il dito contro i Dottori? No, capisco benissimo che affrontare una nuova malattia sia un vero e proprio problema, soprattutto su soggetti già compromessi. Nessun morto potrà mai essere tollerabile, che sia di tumore o di incidente in auto. E' sempre qualcosa che ci distrugge mentalmente e anche fisicamente, con questo non voglio sminuire di certo le persone che nel globo hanno perso la vita con o senza Covid.
> 
> ...



- ma hai mai conosciuto un malato di covid? ti stai inventando tutto e te ne sei pure autoconvinto.
un sacco di gente giovane e in salute è morta o ha rischiato.
io mi chiedo cosa ci guadagni a mettere in giro false testimonianze. ci sono i testimoni e i numeri. non è che a continuare a raccontare la storiella cambi la realtà. parecchi di questi non li hanno neanche visti i medici e sono morti o han rischiato di morire a casa. non parlerei di gente "curata male". 

- a giugno i tamponi erano la metà di adesso. in ogni modo in matematica esistono le percentuali ed a giugno c'erano lo 0,5% di positivi, oggi l'8% in aumento. han fatto anche i sierologici a tanta gente e magari fossimo al 60% dei contagiati.
inoltre col 60% dei contagiati saremmo vicini all'immunità di gregge. cosa che sicuramente non è dato che la gente all'ospedale aumenta e non credo che siano tutti d'accordo col complotto governativo di andar all'ospedale a farsi una vacanza.

chiedi "no flame" ma apri la discussione riportando fatti completamente opposti alla realtà, tu stesso fai flame.
hai passato 3 mesi a dire che il covid è morto. adesso dici che i numeri sono falsi.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sulla prima ondata, magari si poteva chiudere tutto prima, ma comunque ormai la situazione era già compromessa e vabbè...Penso però che da settembre in poi si poteva affrontare meglio la nuova ondata, magari senza riaprire le scuole ed avevamo anche visto cos'era successo in Francia. Ma la malafede dei nostri governanti ha preferito farle ripartire spendendo soldi inutili per i banchi.



sembrano "errori" voluti.
anche se i bambini non sai dove metterli se i genitori lavorano, almeno superiori e università dovevano tenerle chiuse insieme a tutti i posti prettamente di "svago" e i mezzi pubblici adibiti solo per chi andava a lavorare. maledetto conte.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io non sono un virologo quindi non ho le competenze per dare risposte approfondite. Però vorrei sfatare il mito che si contano i morti di Covid anche di persone che muoiono di altro. Certo, può succedere, ma in tutti i paesi Europei i morti durante il periodo marzo-aprile sono stati significativamente superiori di quelli dei 5 anni precedenti medi, evidenziando anche che i morti covid sono sottostimati e non sovrastimati (in raeltà guardando le medie dal 20 al 50% in più a seconda dei Paesi). Secondo me il primo lockdown era dovuto. Eravamo di fronte a una nuova malattia a contavamo fino a un migliaio di morti al giorno. Oggi sicuramente siamo più preparati e quindi a mio avviso possiamo permetterci di continuare con poche restrizioni.
> 
> Ma la vera domanda al tuo posto è questa. Quanto vale una vita umana? Se pensiamo che ci possano essere sacrifici per continuare la vita come sempre, possiamo farlo, come è sempre accaduto nel corso dell' umanità. Se pensiamo invece che anche 1 vita sia fondamentale, allora le restrizioni non sono esagerate. E' difficile dare una risposta



A mio modestissimo parere ogni vita buttata via per questa robaccia è una tremenda sconfitta. Al di la di questo è però complicato andare oltre, perchè ciascuno avrà sempre una propria opinione. Proprio per questo non voglio nemmeno entrare sul discorso lockdown. Dico solo che conosco gente che ha lavorato nei reparti covid durante la prima ondata, ho conosciuto gente che ha avuto parenti presi con le bombe a causa covid, ho parlato con gente di Bergamo, di Parma e Modena...non è stato da ridere. Sicuramente gli effetti di questo virus sono diversi rispetto alla prima ondata, quindi non sono particolarmente allarmato, ma diciamo che mi attengo a poche semplici norme, senza esagerare. 
Ah, da ieri un mio amico ha perso gusto e olfatto...staremo a vedere.

Morale della favola non credo sia stata un'invenzione, non credo sia la nuova peste bubbonica e non credo ci sterminerà tutti.
E' un virus che, se attecchisce trovando terreno fertile, può far danni seri. 

L'incompetenza di pochi rischia comunque di fare più danni del virus stesso....


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sarei curioso di sapere in quanti tra noi hanno alzato il telefono per dare una mano in questi mesi a chi ne ha avuto e ne ha bisogno.
> Un aiuto non necessariamente economico ma anche una parola carina spesa per dare appoggio , una pacca ideale sulla spalla, una telefonata, una disponibilità per offrirsi per far la spesa per un soggetto in isolamento.
> L'emergenza sanitaria e la pandemia finiranno ma noi ne usciremo migliori???
> Non ne sono certo.



siamo già peggiori. 
in estate invece di prepararci all'autunno abbiamo fatto a gara a chi la sparava più grossa sminuendo tutto. e questi sono i risultati.
per dare una mano basterebbe usare un po' di coscienza e far qualche sacrificio ma parecchi (di tutte le età) se ne fregano alla grande.
i più rispettosi della situazione sono clamorosamente gli immigrati, mi tocca dirlo.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> siamo già peggiori.
> in estate invece di prepararci all'autunno abbiamo fatto a gara a chi la sparava più grossa sminuendo tutto. e questi sono i risultati.
> per dare una mano basterebbe usare un po' di coscienza e far qualche sacrificio ma parecchi (di tutte le età) se ne fregano alla grande.
> i più rispettosi della situazione sono clamorosamente gli immigrati, mi tocca dirlo.



Fare del bene non vuol dire necessariamente essere ligi al dovere, fare del bene vuol dire aiutare il prossimo, dimostrare empatia e tendere una mano non pensando solo al proprio orticello.
Conosco tante persone che passano apparentemente come soggetti che in questa emergenza si sono comportati in modo idoneo ma alla fine hanno solo fatto gli orsi .


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fare del bene non vuol dire necessariamente essere ligi al dovere, fare del bene vuol dire aiutare il prossimo, dimostrare empatia e tendere una mano non pensando solo al proprio orticello.
> Conosco tante persone che passano apparentemente come soggetti che in questa emergenza si sono comportati in modo idoneo ma alla fine hanno solo fatto gli orsi .



sarebbe un buon inizio però.
perchè guardare al proprio orticello per me significa far quello che voglio tanto sono in salute. e io non lo faccio.

finchè uno continua a dire che di covid non muore nessuno ed i morti sono finti, che empatia può avere?


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Io sono un complottista.

Ma non certo per il virus in sé. Il virus esiste, è la sua storia che evidenzia un interventismo umano in malafede, ormai credo sia evidente.

Il virus è pericoloso e si doveva gestire meglio. E questo a fronte di un allarmismo più che giustificato dopo aver visto certe immagini. Qualsiasi cosa di sconosciuto deve generare attenzione massima, come insegna il buon senso.

Poi si è visto che si poteva domare con grande fatica. Ce l'avevamo quasi fatta. E invece no, forse ancora non basta. Dopo enormi sforzi siamo ancora al punto di partenza. All'inizio c'era ignoranza e impreparazione, adesso cosa c'è?

Siamo di nuovo in emergenza. E questo perché noi siamo sempre in emergenza. Emergenze dappertutto. Viene un terremoto, emergenza. Viene un temporale, emergenza, Viene un virus, emergenza. Tutto lasciato alla buona volontà dei pochi idioti che si danno da fare.

Sono passati mesi, che cosa è stato fatto? Invece di mettere in cassaforte il risultato, si è preferito perdersi in celebrazioni antifascisteh e pensare allo Ius Soli. Tutto deciso da incompetenti che sembrano lo facciano apposta. I banchi con le rotelle della Imbarazzolina mi dite che cosa hanno contribuito a creare?

Alla fine, come evidenziano anche i post, è sempre colpa nostra. Colpa della fasciomovidah e colpa delle fasciopalestreh.

Non è mai colpa di chi ci governa, poverini, perché ormai è entrato nel più profondo subconscio che governare gli itagliani è impossibile. Quindi loro che c'entrano, dico bene. E quindi che ci stanno a fare, mi verrebbe da dire.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> io non sono un virologo quindi non ho le competenze per dare risposte approfondite. Però vorrei sfatare il mito che si contano i morti di Covid anche di persone che muoiono di altro. Certo, può succedere, ma in tutti i paesi Europei i morti durante il periodo marzo-aprile sono stati significativamente superiori di quelli dei 5 anni precedenti medi, evidenziando anche che i morti covid sono sottostimati e non sovrastimati (in raeltà guardando le medie dal 20 al 50% in più a seconda dei Paesi). Secondo me il primo lockdown era dovuto. Eravamo di fronte a una nuova malattia a contavamo fino a un migliaio di morti al giorno. Oggi sicuramente siamo più preparati e quindi a mio avviso possiamo permetterci di continuare con poche restrizioni.
> 
> Ma la vera domanda al tuo posto è questa. Quanto vale una vita umana? Se pensiamo che ci possano essere sacrifici per continuare la vita come sempre, possiamo farlo, come è sempre accaduto nel corso dell' umanità. Se pensiamo invece che anche 1 vita sia fondamentale, allora le restrizioni non sono esagerate. E' difficile dare una risposta



Più che mito è verità ufficiale. 
Nel corso della conferenza stampa del 27 Agosto 2020, Zaia dichiarava testualmente: […] In Italia si decide che un paziente in ospedale positivo diventa paziente COVID. POI MAGARI È LÌ PER ALTRE PATOLOGIE. […] IL TIMBRO DI FABBRICA TE LO DÀ LA POSITIVITÀ. A QUEL PUNTO IL PAZIENTE, SE NELLA SUA EVOLUZIONE, DELLA SUA MALATTIA, HA NEGATIVIZZAZIONE, RESTA COMUNQUE UN PAZIENTE COVID PER LE STATISTICHE: QUINDI, SE PERDE LA VITA, ANDRÀ NELLA CONTABILITÀ DEL PAZIENTE COVID CHE HA PERSO LA VITA. È UN ASSURDO, MA OGGI SI RAGIONA COSÌ. Allora, il paziente positivo asintomatico, che è tranquillo a casa, è asintomatico in isolamento fiduciario, fa un infarto, mi entra in terapia intensiva, per me diventa un paziente COVID in terapia intensiva. […] Noi non abbiamo la discriminante, che c’è qualcuno che si prende la cartella clinica e dice si, no, questa patologia l’ha sviluppata perché, essendo stato positivo…Guardate, il tema è uno solo: il tampone. QUANDO IL TAMPONE È POSITIVO ALL’INIZIO, LA TUA STORIA CLINICA OSPEDALIERA DIVENTA DI PAZIENTE COVID. PURTROPPO È SBAGLIATO, PERÒ È COSÌ.”


----------



## Lambro (22 Ottobre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Più che mito è verità ufficiale.
> Nel corso della conferenza stampa del 27 Agosto 2020, Zaia dichiarava testualmente: […] In Italia si decide che un paziente in ospedale positivo diventa paziente COVID. POI MAGARI È LÌ PER ALTRE PATOLOGIE. […] IL TIMBRO DI FABBRICA TE LO DÀ LA POSITIVITÀ. A QUEL PUNTO IL PAZIENTE, SE NELLA SUA EVOLUZIONE, DELLA SUA MALATTIA, HA NEGATIVIZZAZIONE, RESTA COMUNQUE UN PAZIENTE COVID PER LE STATISTICHE: QUINDI, SE PERDE LA VITA, ANDRÀ NELLA CONTABILITÀ DEL PAZIENTE COVID CHE HA PERSO LA VITA. È UN ASSURDO, MA OGGI SI RAGIONA COSÌ. Allora, il paziente positivo asintomatico, che è tranquillo a casa, è asintomatico in isolamento fiduciario, fa un infarto, mi entra in terapia intensiva, per me diventa un paziente COVID in terapia intensiva. […] Noi non abbiamo la discriminante, che c’è qualcuno che si prende la cartella clinica e dice si, no, questa patologia l’ha sviluppata perché, essendo stato positivo…Guardate, il tema è uno solo: il tampone. QUANDO IL TAMPONE È POSITIVO ALL’INIZIO, LA TUA STORIA CLINICA OSPEDALIERA DIVENTA DI PAZIENTE COVID. PURTROPPO È SBAGLIATO, PERÒ È COSÌ.”



Quante ce ne sarebbero da dire, ma l'ha detto Zaia quindi é UFFICIALE


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2020)

Sto cercando conferme in rete, ma leggo che lo Spallanzani sta studiano un tampone per distinguere il Covid19 dall'influenza.
A quanto pare, il tampone di oggi non fa differenza tra i vari coronavirus, ma solo un esame successivo (sempre sul campione testato) può accertare l'infezione effettiva da SarsCov2. Io lo ignoravo totalmente, non so voi.
Ora io non penserei mai che ogni positivo al tampone venga dichiarato malato covid19 ad imperitura memoria, anzi sono sicuro che vengano fatte tutte le analisi del caso. Oppure no?


----------



## Lambro (22 Ottobre 2020)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Sto cercando conferme in rete, ma leggo che lo Spallanzani sta studiano un tampone per distinguere il Covid19 dall'influenza.
> A quanto pare, il tampone di oggi non fa differenza tra i vari coronavirus, ma solo un esame successivo (sempre sul campione testato) può accertare l'infezione effettiva da SarsCov2. Io lo ignoravo totalmente, non so voi.
> Ora io non penserei mai che ogni positivo al tampone venga dichiarato malato covid19 ad imperitura memoria, anzi sono sicuro che vengano fatte tutte le analisi del caso. Oppure no?



No ma non é come l'hai capita, permettimi, esiste il tampone naso faringe che in 2 / 14 gg da l'esito covid, mentre quello di cui parli servirà senza fare ulteriori esami ad isolare in unica botta flu e covid.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Quante ce ne sarebbero da dire, ma l'ha detto Zaia quindi é UFFICIALE



Beh, diciamo pure che il fatto che l'abbia riferito il PRESIDENTE DELLA GIUNTA REGIONALE DEL VENETO, quindi non esattametne Fracacchio da Velletri, la renda una circostanza quantomeno PLAUSIBILE. Spero così vada meglio e di aver soddisfatto le tue esigenze di pignoleria


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2020)

tra l'altro fu una cosa riferita anche dal commissario della protezione civile (ora mi sfugge il nome) durante una conferenza stampa. Ma qui ormai non si può sollevare obiezione che o si è allarmisti o si è negazionisti.


----------



## Lambro (22 Ottobre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Beh, diciamo pure che il fatto che l'abbia riferito il PRESIDENTE DELLA GIUNTA REGIONALE DEL VENETO, quindi non esattametne Fracacchio da Velletri, la renda una circostanza quantomeno PLAUSIBILE. Spero così vada meglio e di aver soddisfatto le tue esigenze di pignoleria



No aspetta non volevo provocare, ma Zaia dice una roba sbagliata, l'esempio è il solito se entra uno con mille patologie ma col 2% di possibilità di salvarsi e prende il covid che gliela riduce a 0.2%, quale determinante dice che la colpa della morte è covid o non covid?


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Più che mito è verità ufficiale.
> Nel corso della conferenza stampa del 27 Agosto 2020, Zaia dichiarava testualmente: […] In Italia si decide che un paziente in ospedale positivo diventa paziente COVID. POI MAGARI È LÌ PER ALTRE PATOLOGIE. […] IL TIMBRO DI FABBRICA TE LO DÀ LA POSITIVITÀ. A QUEL PUNTO IL PAZIENTE, SE NELLA SUA EVOLUZIONE, DELLA SUA MALATTIA, HA NEGATIVIZZAZIONE, RESTA COMUNQUE UN PAZIENTE COVID PER LE STATISTICHE: QUINDI, SE PERDE LA VITA, ANDRÀ NELLA CONTABILITÀ DEL PAZIENTE COVID CHE HA PERSO LA VITA. È UN ASSURDO, MA OGGI SI RAGIONA COSÌ. Allora, il paziente positivo asintomatico, che è tranquillo a casa, è asintomatico in isolamento fiduciario, fa un infarto, mi entra in terapia intensiva, per me diventa un paziente COVID in terapia intensiva. […] Noi non abbiamo la discriminante, che c’è qualcuno che si prende la cartella clinica e dice si, no, questa patologia l’ha sviluppata perché, essendo stato positivo…Guardate, il tema è uno solo: il tampone. QUANDO IL TAMPONE È POSITIVO ALL’INIZIO, LA TUA STORIA CLINICA OSPEDALIERA DIVENTA DI PAZIENTE COVID. PURTROPPO È SBAGLIATO, PERÒ È COSÌ.”



è così di certo, ed effettivamente non ha senso per certi aspetti ma è probabilmente l'unico modo per catalogare univoco. non sapevo che negativizzandosi rimane paziente covid. ecco questo non è giusto, sicuro sia così?

comunque di questi casi sono forse l'1%, forse meno.
inutile prenderla come scusa per dire che il covid non esiste. no? 
questi non sono numeri che spostano. è statisticamente quasi impossibile finire all'ospedale per qualcosa ed essere positivi.

e questo lo vedi dai numeri... perchè adesso aumentano i casi covid ed anche le ospedalizzazioni, stessa cosa che a marzo ed al contrario a giugno? ovviamente perchè sono legate...

nella ia città a marzo c'erano 7-8 pagine di necrologi quando di solito ce ne sono 2-4. tutti i giorni. saranno mica tutti morti affogati?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Parto questa discussione col dire che vi prego di non fare *Flame* sono solo curioso di leggere le vostre teorie e lo vorrei fare in maniera pacifica, senza provocazioni, derisioni, litigi etc.
> 
> Inizio io con il dire la mia: Secondo me le prime voci che circolavano sul virus erano le più vere! Mi riferisco a quelle voci che dicevano; E' poco più di un influenza, che potrebbe creare più problemi a pazienti già problematici. Bene, abbiamo appurato che è cosi, lo dicono i fatti, non io. Purtroppo con la prima ondata, essendo una malattia nuova, son successi troppi macelli. I Medici ci hanno capito poco o nulla, come accade sempre con nuove malattie e al posto di curare i pazienti, nella maggior parte dei casi li hanno uccisi. Anche quest'ultima affermazione è appurata dai fatti, dalle parole dei medici e via dicendo. Sto puntando il dito contro i Dottori? No, capisco benissimo che affrontare una nuova malattia sia un vero e proprio problema, soprattutto su soggetti già compromessi. Nessun morto potrà mai essere tollerabile, che sia di tumore o di incidente in auto. E' sempre qualcosa che ci distrugge mentalmente e anche fisicamente, con questo non voglio sminuire di certo le persone che nel globo hanno perso la vita con o senza Covid.
> 
> ...



Non esiste nessuna spiegazione scientifica del perchè i virus diminuiscano in estate, semplicemente si osserva una diminuzione.
Così come non esiste alcuna prova del passaggio di un virus da un corpo ad un altro, semplicemente si constata la presenza del virus in due soggetti che son stati vicini.
Da qui si è creata una narrativa scientifica, il contagio virale, che è priva di alcun fondamento. Che si basa sull'idea del contagio che è una superstizione da primitivi.
Intanto la scienza è andata avanti e si sono scoperti e si studiano gli exosomi, che non sarebbero altro che un tipo di virus. Ovvero il virus è un tipo di exosoma, che ognuno produce autonomamente.
Al "covid" corrisponde una produzione di un certo virus/exosoma, che è una risposta del corpo alla malattia.
I virus/exosomi tra l'altro sono -potrebbero essere- milioni. Non è possibile scoprirli e isolarli tutti. Non sono diciamo una ventina, e ora è "apparso" questo nuovo coronavirus, creato in laboratorio o saltato di specie (cosa mai provata scientificamente).
Ma è chiaramente ovvio che sia uno dei milioni di virus/exosomi che già esistevano, ma scoperti adesso.

La lotta al virus, al contagio, è quindi impossibile.
Ne deriva che ogni inasprimento delle regole anticovid non porterà a nulla. Anzi peggiorerà le cose, perchè sono tutti provvedimenti che nuocciono alla nostra salute. Quindi chi si ammalerà produrrà questi exosomi, che saranno riconosciuti come virus, e si griderà al contagio.
L'obiettivo è creare grandi zone in cui deportare i contagiati, degli immensi ghetti/ospedale/crematori, in cui a migliaia ci porteranno con la forza. Verrano a prenderci casa per casa e portati via. 
Chi si oppone verrà incarcerato. Compresi quelli che protesteranno per le strade per l'economia al collasso. Tanti altri moriranno di stenti, fame, freddo.

Sono sicuri di poterlo fare, perchè hanno visto che se ci dicono un giorno di fare il risvolto ai pantaloni lo facciamo. Sanno che siamo una massa di beoti che si bevono tutto ingenuamente, anche da chi si sa che è un mentitore corrotto, come i politici.
Sanno che abbiamo paura di perdere il nostro status sociale, preferiamo comportarci come così fan tutti, invece di usare il nostro senno. Abbiamo paura di esser chiamati 'negazionisti'. Abbiamo paura di non essere cool. Abbiamo paura di perdere il lavoro. Abbiamo paura di disobbedire, di disobbedire alle autorità, al tiranno. E siamo prontissimi ad accettare dei premi obbedendo a qualsiasi ordine. Così gli ospedali sono degli istituti in cui nessuno si può opporre, nessuno può questionare, e tutti son pronti a far le scarpe al collega che si è azzardato a 'parlare da negazionista'. Poi se questo lo licenziano tanto meglio...

E' un mondo senza morale. Una massa che spaccia la paura personale con il senso civico; che spaccia la rinuncia dei diritti come senso civico; che spaccia la meschinità come eroismo, quando invece l'eroismo è il sacrificio personale per il bene comune.


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessuna spiegazione scientifica del perchè i virus diminuiscano in estate, semplicemente si osserva una diminuzione.
> Così come non esiste alcuna prova del passaggio di un virus da un corpo ad un altro, semplicemente si constata la presenza del virus in due soggetti che son stati vicini.
> Da qui si è creata una narrativa scientifica, il contagio virale, che è priva di alcun fondamento. Che si basa sull'idea del contagio che è una superstizione da primitivi.
> Intanto la scienza è andata avanti e si sono scoperti e si studiano gli exosomi, che non sarebbero altro che un tipo di virus. Ovvero il virus è un tipo di exosoma, che ognuno produce autonomamente.
> ...



La spiegazione scientifica del perché i virus diminuiscono in estate esiste ed è molto semplice.

La temperatura elevata favorisce il degrado delle strutture molecolari. L'ambiente esterno è tutto sommato abbastanza ostile per i virus. Ed è la solita ragione per cui riesci a nutrirti e a sopravvivere. A temperature basse tu non riusciresti a degradare i composti organici, e moriresti di congestione in tempo zero.

Gli exosomi non sono virus. Sono macromolecole di RNA normalmente presenti nel nostro organismo e svolgono funzioni di messaggistica extracellulare, come ormoni o composti simili. Di exosomi non ci si "ammala". Vuol dire avere una disfunzione intrinseca, come può succedere quando le funzioni dell'ipofisi vengono alterate. Stiamo parlando di tutt'altra roba.

E' già la seconda/terza volta che lo spiego.

Poi le tue considerazioni sulle ricadute sociologiche della pandemia sono un'altro aspetto della questione e si possono pure condividere. Rimangono indipendenti dalla natura del virus perché sono dettate solo dalla malafede umana. Ma il virus è un mezzo ideale di infestazione, secondo il rasoio di Occam se vuoi fare del male devi partire proprio da quello. Io stesso sono stato uno dei primi a scrivere che questo virus non mi convince.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> - ma hai mai conosciuto un malato di covid? ti stai inventando tutto e te ne sei pure autoconvinto.
> un sacco di gente giovane e in salute è morta o ha rischiato.
> io mi chiedo cosa ci guadagni a mettere in giro false testimonianze. ci sono i testimoni e i numeri. non è che a continuare a raccontare la storiella cambi la realtà. parecchi di questi non li hanno neanche visti i medici e sono morti o han rischiato di morire a casa. non parlerei di gente "curata male".
> 
> ...



Non ho voglia di farmi chiudere la discussione per colpa tua, quindi evito di risponderti. Se hai qualcosa da dirmi, fallo in privato una volta per tutte, altrimenti evitami, grazie. 

A tutti gi altri: Appena ho due minuti liberi vi rispondo. Ma prima di tutto vi ringrazio per aver esposto il vostro pensiero in maniera educata, gentile e senza provocazioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Non ho voglia di farmi chiudere la discussione per colpa tua, quindi evito di risponderti. Se hai qualcosa da dirmi, fallo in privato una volta per tutte, altrimenti evitami, grazie.
> 
> A tutti gi altri: Appena ho due minuti liberi vi rispondo. Ma prima di tutto vi ringrazio per aver esposto il vostro pensiero in maniera educata, gentile e senza provocazioni.



le discussioni non vengono chiuse così a caso. se non sai cosa rispondere comunque tanto meglio.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2020)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Più che mito è verità ufficiale.
> Nel corso della conferenza stampa del 27 Agosto 2020, Zaia dichiarava testualmente: […] In Italia si decide che un paziente in ospedale positivo diventa paziente COVID. POI MAGARI È LÌ PER ALTRE PATOLOGIE. […] IL TIMBRO DI FABBRICA TE LO DÀ LA POSITIVITÀ. A QUEL PUNTO IL PAZIENTE, SE NELLA SUA EVOLUZIONE, DELLA SUA MALATTIA, HA NEGATIVIZZAZIONE, RESTA COMUNQUE UN PAZIENTE COVID PER LE STATISTICHE: QUINDI, SE PERDE LA VITA, ANDRÀ NELLA CONTABILITÀ DEL PAZIENTE COVID CHE HA PERSO LA VITA. È UN ASSURDO, MA OGGI SI RAGIONA COSÌ. Allora, il paziente positivo asintomatico, che è tranquillo a casa, è asintomatico in isolamento fiduciario, fa un infarto, mi entra in terapia intensiva, per me diventa un paziente COVID in terapia intensiva. […] Noi non abbiamo la discriminante, che c’è qualcuno che si prende la cartella clinica e dice si, no, questa patologia l’ha sviluppata perché, essendo stato positivo…Guardate, il tema è uno solo: il tampone. QUANDO IL TAMPONE È POSITIVO ALL’INIZIO, LA TUA STORIA CLINICA OSPEDALIERA DIVENTA DI PAZIENTE COVID. PURTROPPO È SBAGLIATO, PERÒ È COSÌ.”



Ma basta chiederlo ai medici..io ho l’esperienza di mio padre che ne ha viste di tutti i colori...
Bastava leggere giornali o vedere di più.
Tra l’altro proprio il giorno prima, il 26/08/2020 il bollettino del Veneto dava 13 morti: tutti anziani CHE ERANO GUARITI DAL COVID mesi prima ma sono morti per loro problemi. Bellamente contati come morti per covid. Così come tutti i sospetti covid morti mai tamponati ma contati tra i morti covid.
I numeri sono completamente sballati da tempo ma purtroppo c’è gente che proprio non vuole aprire gli occhi, vuoi per paura o chissà che altro.
Questo non vuol dire che il covid non esista o non faccia danni perché esiste ed è pericoloso ma a tutto c’è un limite. Non ci estingueremo per covid e non moriremo tutti per covid, piaccia o non piaccia


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è così di certo, ed effettivamente non ha senso per certi aspetti ma è probabilmente l'unico modo per catalogare univoco. non sapevo che negativizzandosi rimane paziente covid. ecco questo non è giusto, sicuro sia così?
> 
> comunque di questi casi sono forse l'1%, forse meno.
> inutile prenderla come scusa per dire che il covid non esiste. no?
> ...



Pensa che per me saranno almeno il 30% e non l’1%...
Ribadisco, controlla il bollettino del 26/08/20 del Veneto...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La spiegazione scientifica del perché i virus diminuiscono in estate esiste ed è molto semplice.
> 
> La temperatura elevata favorisce il *degrado delle strutture molecolari*. L'ambiente esterno è tutto sommato abbastanza ostile per i virus. Ed è la solita ragione per cui riesci a nutrirti e a sopravvivere. A temperature basse tu non riusciresti a degradare i composti organici, e moriresti di congestione in tempo zero.
> 
> ...



Non basta come spiegazione scientifica, non è provata la trasmissione del virus da un corpo all'altro. Ci si ammala di più in inverno per ovvi motivi che sa bene anche la nonna.
Gli exosomi appunto fanno anche quel lavoro di degrado o decomposizione, non sono solo messaggeri. 
La lista dei virus fu stilata in passato quando non si erano ancora scoperti gli exosomi, che sono strutturati come i virus e operano apparentemente come i virus. In pratica furono osservati gli exosomi (alcuni fra i milioni esistenti) e chiamati virus, e considerati nocivi - perchè ha sempre fatto comodo che fossero considerati contagiosi.
Non si conoscono tutti i virus, quindi i virologi non sanno dire quali si trasmettono - ammesso che si possano trasmettere - hanno individuato un virus/exosoma molto comune e ci hanno costruito su l'idea della pandemia.

Dovrebbero trovare una persona sicuramente non contagiata, oppure un'intera zona o città sicuramente non ancora contagiate, che so eschimesi o scienziati alle Kerguelen; testarli, e troverebbero lo stesso sto virus - e direbbero che il covid deve aver fatto il passaggio di specie dalle foche agli eschimesi.
La malattia c'è ma non è causata da un virus, sicuramente non da un contagio di un virus. Il 'virus' è la risposta del corpo alla malattia invece. Per cui uno fa un viaggio in aereo, passa dal caldo al freddo, dall'aria condizionata, si nutre male in aereo e aereoporto ecc, si stressa, e il suo corpo si intossica così entrano in azione i virus/exosomi per curarsi - e lo chiamano contagiato.


----------



## carletto87 (22 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non esiste nessuna spiegazione scientifica del perchè i virus diminuiscano in estate, semplicemente si osserva una diminuzione.
> Così come non esiste alcuna prova del passaggio di un virus da un corpo ad un altro, semplicemente si constata la presenza del virus in due soggetti che son stati vicini.
> Da qui si è creata una narrativa scientifica, il contagio virale, che è priva di alcun fondamento. Che si basa sull'idea del contagio che è una superstizione da primitivi.
> Intanto la scienza è andata avanti e si sono scoperti e si studiano gli exosomi, che non sarebbero altro che un tipo di virus. Ovvero il virus è un tipo di exosoma, che ognuno produce autonomamente.
> ...



Quella degli esosomi è una teoria cospirazionista lanciata da UNO PSICHIATRA americano. La sua "logica contorta" appaga il pubblico dei media right-wing americani ma non c'è una vera scienza dietro. Il tizio è molto improbabile abbia mai avuto una reale esperienza con reazioni a catena della polimerasi inversa. Se avesse avuto qualche esperienza, nelle sue affermazioni non avrebbe commesso errori così marchiani da dire che l'rt-pcr produce un numero enorme di repliche di RNA. Cose che a maggior parte degli studenti universitari di biologia conosce, ma quell'idiota no. 
I virus non possono auto replicarsi. Si affidano al meccanismo di replicazione delle cellule che hanno infettato con il loro RNA. Per continuare a replicarsi devono infettare altre cellule e per farlo devono fuggire dalla cellula in cui sono stati creati. I loro mezzi di fuga possono essere gli esosomi. E allora? Gli esosomi sono una parte normale della funzione cellulare e l'RNA può certamente essere estruso negli esosomi, ma l'RNA VIRALE non verrà estruso a meno che la cellula non sia stata infettata da...aspetta un po'...un virus.

Chissà quale movente psicologico anima certe persone a ricercare le teorie più di nicchia e a costruirci intere narrazioni tralasciando i meccanismi di revisione alla pari fondamentali in qualsiasi metodo scientifico. A me sembrano sempre moti di narcisismo che permettono di mostrarsi particolarmente underground e di paventare un certo approfondimento nelle pieghe più nascoste dell'internet a cui la plebe plagiata dai mass media non può permettersi di giungere. Sia mai però carpire certe informazioni dallo studio della letteratura.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Pensa che per me saranno almeno il 30% e non l’1%...
> Ribadisco, controlla il bollettino del 26/08/20 del Veneto...



oddio... è matematica guarda... non so come convincerti perchè non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.

tu mi stai dicendo che questi anziani sono guariti e usciti dall'ospedale e poi sono morti mesi dopo e conteggiati come morti covid? io non ci credo. è impossibile. dopo controllerò se mi va ma non saprei come fare.

io credo a quello che ho visto. 8 pagine di necrologi contro le solite 2-3. spiegami questa con i complotti se riesci. io non ci riesco.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Quella degli esosomi è una teoria cospirazionista lanciata da *UNO *PSICHIATRA americano. La sua "logica contorta" appaga il pubblico dei media right-wing americani ma non c'è una vera scienza dietro. Il tizio è molto improbabile abbia mai avuto una reale esperienza con reazioni a catena della polimerasi inversa. Se avesse avuto qualche esperienza, nelle sue affermazioni non avrebbe commesso errori così marchiani da dire che l'rt-pcr produce un numero enorme di repliche di RNA. Cose che a maggior parte degli studenti universitari di biologia conosce, ma quell'idiota no.
> I virus non possono auto replicarsi. Si affidano al meccanismo di replicazione delle cellule che hanno infettato con il loro RNA. Per continuare a replicarsi devono infettare altre cellule e per farlo devono fuggire dalla cellula in cui sono stati creati. I loro mezzi di fuga possono essere gli esosomi. E allora? Gli esosomi sono una parte normale della funzione cellulare e l'RNA può certamente essere estruso negli esosomi, ma l'RNA VIRALE non verrà estruso a meno che la cellula non sia stata infettata da...aspetta un po'...un virus.
> 
> Chissà quale movente psicologico anima certe persone a ricercare le teorie più di nicchia e a costruirci intere narrazioni tralasciando i meccanismi di revisione alla pari fondamentali in qualsiasi metodo scientifico. A me sembrano sempre moti di narcisismo che permettono di mostrarsi particolarmente underground e di paventare un certo approfondimento nelle pieghe più nascoste dell'internet a cui la plebe plagiata dai mass media non può permettersi di giungere. Sia mai però carpire certe informazioni dallo studio della letteratura.



Non dimostri di avere un'approccio scientifico: UNO può aver ragione su tutti gli altri perchè la scienza non è 'democratica', la maggioranza conta solo quando si tratta di stabilire una narrativa scientifica, o meglio per stabilire qualcosa che non ha fondamento scientifico che deve appunto aver bisogno del sostegno di una maggioranza, un sostegno ideologico.

Cmq non è uno solo, a quanto mi risulta e sei sicuramente più informato di me sul tema. Allora dovresti anche sapere che non è scientificamente provata la trasmissione del virus, non soddisfa il postulato di Koch.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Ottobre 2020)

carletto87 ha scritto:


> Quella degli esosomi è una teoria cospirazionista lanciata da *UNO *PSICHIATRA americano. La sua "logica contorta" appaga il pubblico dei media right-wing americani ma non c'è una vera scienza dietro. Il tizio è molto improbabile abbia mai avuto una reale esperienza con reazioni a catena della polimerasi inversa. Se avesse avuto qualche esperienza, nelle sue affermazioni non avrebbe commesso errori così marchiani da dire che l'rt-pcr produce un numero enorme di repliche di RNA. Cose che a maggior parte degli studenti universitari di biologia conosce, ma quell'idiota no.
> I virus non possono auto replicarsi. Si affidano al meccanismo di replicazione delle cellule che hanno infettato con il loro RNA. Per continuare a replicarsi devono infettare altre cellule e per farlo devono fuggire dalla cellula in cui sono stati creati. I loro mezzi di fuga possono essere gli esosomi. E allora? Gli esosomi sono una parte normale della funzione cellulare e l'RNA può certamente essere estruso negli esosomi, ma l'RNA VIRALE non verrà estruso a meno che la cellula non sia stata infettata da...aspetta un po'...un virus.
> 
> Chissà quale movente psicologico anima certe persone a ricercare le teorie più di nicchia e a costruirci intere narrazioni tralasciando i meccanismi di revisione alla pari fondamentali in qualsiasi metodo scientifico. A me sembrano sempre moti di narcisismo che permettono di mostrarsi particolarmente underground e di paventare un certo approfondimento nelle pieghe più nascoste dell'internet a cui la plebe plagiata dai mass media non può permettersi di giungere. Sia mai però carpire certe informazioni dallo studio della letteratura.



Non dimostri di avere un'approccio scientifico: UNO può aver ragione su tutti gli altri perchè la scienza non è 'democratica', la maggioranza conta solo quando si tratta di stabilire una narrativa scientifica, o meglio per stabilire qualcosa che non ha fondamento scientifico che deve appunto aver bisogno del sostegno di una maggioranza, un sostegno ideologico.

Cmq non è un solo scienziato, non so di chi tu stia parlando. Sei informato sul tema ma allora dovresti anche sapere che non è scientificamente provata la trasmissione del virus, non soddisfa il postulato di Koch.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> oddio... è matematica guarda... non so come convincerti perchè non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire.
> 
> tu mi stai dicendo che questi anziani sono guariti e usciti dall'ospedale e poi sono morti mesi dopo e conteggiati come morti covid? io non ci credo. è impossibile. dopo controllerò se mi va ma non saprei come fare.
> 
> io credo a quello che ho visto. 8 pagine di necrologi contro le solite 2-3. spiegami questa con i complotti se riesci. io non ci riesco.



Io non convinco te e tu non convinci me..capita
Io parlo di fatti però. Tu non vuoi controllare? Sei libero..ti basta andare su repubblica e cercare il bollettino del 26/08..che è impossibile ovviamente lo dici tu, io mi baso sui fatti. Non mi invento cose perché non mi interessa e non ne vedo il motivo.

Preferirei che non parlassi di complotti con me perché non lo sono e volerci vedere chiaro non fa di me un complottista. Detto questo se oltre i morti VERI conti chiunque, le pagine di necrologi pure 20 possono essere.
Tu non vedi oltre quello che vuoi vedere, io cerco di capire se posso


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non convinco te e tu non convinci me..capita
> Io parlo di fatti però. Tu non vuoi controllare? Sei libero..ti basta andare su repubblica e cercare il bollettino del 26/08..che è impossibile ovviamente lo dici tu, io mi baso sui fatti. Non mi invento cose perché non mi interessa e non ne vedo il motivo.
> 
> Preferirei che non parlassi di complotti con me perché non lo sono e volerci vedere chiaro non fa di me un complottista. Detto questo se oltre i morti VERI conti chiunque, le pagine di necrologi pure 20 possono essere.
> Tu non vedi oltre quello che vuoi vedere, io cerco di capire se posso



mandami il link per favore


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (22 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> le discussioni non vengono chiuse così a caso. se non sai cosa rispondere comunque tanto meglio.



Se iniziamo a battibecare io e te, si, vengono chiuse. Siccome tu non fai altro che provocare, rispondermi con toni a dir poco "da superiore" direi che preferisco evitare di risponderti. 
E direi che dopo questo tuo ennesimo messaggio no sense, finisci nella mia lista "ignore" pensa che sarai pure il primo. 

Bye Bye.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io non convinco te e tu non convinci me..capita
> Io parlo di fatti però. Tu non vuoi controllare? Sei libero..ti basta andare su repubblica e cercare il bollettino del 26/08..che è impossibile ovviamente lo dici tu, io mi baso sui fatti. Non mi invento cose perché non mi interessa e non ne vedo il motivo.
> 
> Preferirei che non parlassi di complotti con me perché non lo sono e volerci vedere chiaro non fa di me un complottista. Detto questo se oltre i morti VERI conti chiunque, le pagine di necrologi pure 20 possono essere.
> Tu non vedi oltre quello che vuoi vedere, io cerco di capire se posso



trovato. e lo sapevo che ti facevo fare una figuraccia. la statistica non sbaglia mai..

*è un cumulativo di più giorni, presumibilmente 1 o 2 mesi* è scritto chiarissimo. lo sapevo che i fatti che tu dici di riportare li riporti come ti pare. o magari sei in buonafede ma prima di sganciare bombe controlla bene.

perchè la matematica non sbaglia.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> trovato. e lo sapevo che ti facevo fare una figuraccia. la statistica non sbaglia mai..
> 
> *è un cumulativo di più giorni, presumibilmente 1 o 2 mesi* è scritto chiarissimo. lo sapevo che i fatti che tu dici di riportare li riporti come ti pare. o magari sei in buonafede ma prima di sganciare bombe controlla bene.
> 
> perchè la matematica non sbaglia.



Figuraccia? Ahahaha ma dove?
Accorpati quindi? Quelli non sono morti di covid
Forse dovresti leggere meglio: 

Si tratta in gran parte inoltre - viene precisato - di pazienti contagiati dal virus nei mesi scorsi, nel frattempo negativizzatisi, ma che su indicazione del Ministero della Sanità vanno registrati comunque come soggetti con infezione da Covid.

Mi sa che la figuraccia è tua
La matematica non sbaglia ma il testo va compreso bene
Se non ti basta manco questo non so che fare


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Ottobre 2020)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Figuraccia? Ahahaha ma dove?
> Accorpati quindi? Quelli non sono morti di covid
> Forse dovresti leggere meglio:
> 
> ...



ho scritto chiaro e tondo che il conteggio è come dici tu ma che non incide un tubo. tu mi vieni a dire che incide il 30%.

sono 11 persone su giorni e giorni, non in 1 giorno. se non capisci la differenza io sarei preoccupato. lascia perdere e ritenta alla prossima. 11 persone metti in 1 mese in veneto. saranno circa 150 in tutta italia in tutto il coronavirus. su 40.000.

non c'è bisogno di esser laureati.

chiudo


----------



## hakaishin (22 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho scritto chiaro e tondo che il conteggio è come dici tu ma che non incide un tubo. tu mi vieni a dire che incide il 30%.
> 
> sono 11 persone su giorni e giorni, non in 1 giorno. se non capisci la differenza io sarei preoccupato. lascia perdere e ritenta alla prossima. 11 persone metti in 1 mese in veneto. saranno circa 150 in tutta italia in tutto il coronavirus. su 40.000.
> 
> ...


Queste cose succedono ogni giorno..
Io sono convinto che almeno il 30% dei morti siano conteggiate ad minchiam
Tu dici l’1%
Io ti ho portato questo caso solo per dire che queste cose sono all’ordine del giorno
La percentuale di morte non conteggiate bene non la sapremo mai o forse chissà tra qualche anno..non possiamo avere certezze ne il ne te.
Perdonami ma nel tuo post precedente non si capiva nulla...
Non ho niente da ritentare soprattutto mi arrendo perché è impossibile ragionare con te. 
Chiudiamo


----------



## gabri65 (22 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non basta come spiegazione scientifica



Scusa, che livello di istruzione hai? Quale è la tua specialità?

Io conosco il metodo scientifico, che funziona da centinaia di anni, e ci ha portato a poter dialogare qui in rete. Mi viene il dubbio che sei tu a non conoscerlo.



> , non è provata la trasmissione del virus da un corpo all'altro.



Ah no? Vuoi una dimostrazione per capire che se picchi la testa contro un muro robusto ti fai male? I virus si riproducono dentro il tuo corpo e vengono emessi in atmosfera, dove, guarda un po', ci stai pure tu. Come mai quando prendi la congiuntivite si raccomandano di non sfegarsi gli occhi indiscriminatamente? Anche quelle sono fesserie? Ora dimmi che c'hai pure una spiegazione per questo.



> Ci si ammala di più in inverno per ovvi motivi che sa bene anche la nonna.



E quali sarebbero? Perché prendi freddo ai piedi?



> Gli exosomi appunto fanno anche quel lavoro di degrado o decomposizione, non sono solo messaggeri.



Sbagliato. Codesti sono gli enzimi, che sono delle proteine. Gli exosomi possono dare segnali che vengono interpretati, l'RNA non è in grado di catalizzare reazioni di scissione dei composti.



> La lista dei virus fu stilata in passato quando non si erano ancora scoperti gli exosomi, che sono strutturati come i virus e operano apparentemente come i virus. In pratica furono osservati gli exosomi (alcuni fra i milioni esistenti) e chiamati virus, e considerati nocivi - perchè ha sempre fatto comodo che fossero considerati contagiosi.



Per l'ultima volta, gli exosomi non sono strutturati come i virus. Tu probabilmente non hai la concezione di capside, che guarda caso è quello che determina la reazione violenta dell'organismo. Quindi un exosoma non può infettare nemmeno se lo vuole, perché non è fisicamente in grado.



> Non si conoscono tutti i virus, quindi i virologi non sanno dire quali si trasmettono - ammesso che si possano trasmettere - hanno individuato un virus/exosoma molto comune e ci hanno costruito su l'idea della pandemia.
> 
> Dovrebbero trovare una persona sicuramente non contagiata, oppure un'intera zona o città sicuramente non ancora contagiate, che so eschimesi o scienziati alle Kerguelen; testarli, e troverebbero lo stesso sto virus - e direbbero che il covid deve aver fatto il passaggio di specie dalle foche agli eschimesi.
> La malattia c'è ma non è causata da un virus, sicuramente non da un contagio di un virus. Il 'virus' è la risposta del corpo alla malattia invece. Per cui uno fa un viaggio in aereo, passa dal caldo al freddo, dall'aria condizionata, si nutre male in aereo e aereoporto ecc, si stressa, e il suo corpo si intossica così entrano in azione i virus/exosomi per curarsi - e lo chiamano contagiato.



Beh, allora più che un meccanismo di difesa mi sembra un meccanismo di suicidio quello degli exosomi.

Comunque con tutto il rispetto, ti consiglio di seguire un bel corso di biochimica, preceduto da uno di fisica, mi sembra che ti mancano nozioni basilari fondamentali.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusa, che livello di istruzione hai? Quale è la tua specialità?
> 
> Io conosco il metodo scientifico, che funziona da centinaia di anni, e ci ha portato a poter dialogare qui in rete. Mi viene il dubbio che sei tu a non conoscerlo.
> 
> Ah no? Vuoi una dimostrazione per capire che se picchi la testa contro un muro robusto ti fai male? I virus si riproducono dentro il tuo corpo e vengono emessi in atmosfera, dove, guarda un po', ci stai pure tu. Come mai quando prendi la congiuntivite si raccomandano di non sfegarsi gli occhi indiscriminatamente? Anche quelle sono fesserie? Ora dimmi che c'hai pure una spiegazione per questo.


Non conta la mia specialità, non ho mai detto di essere un exosomologo. Io faccio divulgazione, partendo da lavori altrui.
La congiuntivite è un'infiammazione, per forza non devi sfregare, cosa c'entra il contagio? Dai ragione a me qui perchè è una reazione allergica, centra nulla il contagio.
Immettiamo nell'aria anche i cosiddetti virus, ma non vuol dire che siano contagiosi, non c'è relazione se non fantascientifica o superstiziosa. 



> E quali sarebbero? Perché prendi freddo ai piedi?



Esatto. Prendi freddo, sale la febbre ecc... hai sintomi da covid, ma nessuno ti ha contagiato. Eppure ti trovano sto 'virus', che produci tu durante la malattia.




> Sbagliato. Codesti sono gli enzimi, che sono delle proteine. Gli exosomi possono dare segnali che vengono interpretati, l'RNA non è in grado di catalizzare reazioni di scissione dei composti.



Qui non ti so rispondere. Ti faccio notare però che la scienza va avanti e tante credenze del passato son state sbuggerate. Il volersi fermare non è un atteggiamento scientifico, è al contrario un dogma. Quindi il contagio è un dogma, non è scienza.




> Per l'ultima volta, gli exosomi non sono strutturati come i virus. Tu probabilmente non hai la concezione di capside, che guarda caso è quello che determina la reazione violenta dell'organismo. Quindi un exosoma non può infettare nemmeno se lo vuole, perché non è fisicamente in grado.



Gli exosomi hanno il capside come i virus invece.




> Beh, allora più che un meccanismo di difesa mi sembra un meccanismo di suicidio quello degli exosomi.
> 
> Comunque con tutto il rispetto, ti consiglio di seguire un bel corso di biochimica, preceduto da uno di fisica, mi sembra che ti mancano nozioni basilari fondamentali.



No, non ne ho bisogno. Non spetta a me studiarli. Non devi essere un ingegnere per saper guidare una macchina, anzi, la guido pure meglio degli ingegneri che l'hanno progettata.

Tu credi che la virologia sia infallibile ma non è così, deve essere fallibile proprio in quanto scientifica, se no è una religione con dogmi inconfutabili.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Ottobre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Non conta la mia specialità, non ho mai detto di essere un exosomologo. Io faccio divulgazione, partendo da lavori altrui.
> La congiuntivite è un'infiammazione, per forza non devi sfregare, cosa c'entra il contagio? Dai ragione a me qui perchè è una reazione allergica, centra nulla il contagio.
> Immettiamo nell'aria anche i cosiddetti virus, ma non vuol dire che siano contagiosi, non c'è relazione se non fantascientifica o superstiziosa.
> 
> ...



Ma lasciamo perdere, dai. Hai ragione su tutta la linea.

Guarda, solo una cosa, giusto per ridere:

"prendi freddo ai piedi --> ti sale la febbre"

Hai detto tu che è così.

Quindi immagino che la stragrande maggioranza di quelli che vanno al mare e si fanno anche solo una passeggiata sul bagnasciuga, tornano a casa con la febbre. Eppure dovrebbe essere noto 'sto discorso.

Ok. Lascia perdere la spiegazione di questo fenomeno a base di exosomi, non la capirei ma ti credo.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (23 Ottobre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma lasciamo perdere, dai. Hai ragione su tutta la linea.
> 
> Guarda, solo una cosa, giusto per ridere:
> 
> ...



Prendi freddo ai piedi e prendi un raffreddore, ho tagliato corto, sappiamo tutti come ti puoi prendere un raffreddore e ti capita in inverno solitamente. Ma gli "scienziati" ti dicono che sei stato contagiato, è una cosa che non sta in piedi.
Prendi i calciatori, ci son sempre stati quelli che hanno preso un'influenza ma mica venivano quarantenati. Anche oggi qualcuno prende un raffreddore ma è cambiato tutto perchè devono sorreggere la storia della fake pandemia.


----------



## sunburn (23 Ottobre 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ho scritto chiaro e tondo che il conteggio è come dici tu ma che non incide un tubo. tu mi vieni a dire che incide il 30%.
> 
> sono 11 persone su giorni e giorni, non in 1 giorno. se non capisci la differenza io sarei preoccupato. lascia perdere e ritenta alla prossima. 11 persone metti in 1 mese in veneto. saranno circa 150 in tutta italia in tutto il coronavirus. su 40.000.
> 
> ...





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Queste cose succedono ogni giorno..
> Io sono convinto che almeno il 30% dei morti siano conteggiate ad minchiam
> Tu dici l’1%
> Io ti ho portato questo caso solo per dire che queste cose sono all’ordine del giorno
> ...



I dati dei decessi giornalieri vanno presi con beneficio di inventario. I dati reali li sapremo, forse, tra un paio di anni. Ma non perché ci sia un complotto per gonfiarli o per abbassarli, ma semplicemente perché funziona così. Per l’influenza stagionale si danno i dati dei decessi annuali dell’anno in corso sulla base di calcoli statistici, nel giro di un paio d’anni si completa l’elaborazione dei dati delle cartelle cliniche e si hanno i dati reali.
Quindi non ha senso che vi scanniate sul punto perché nessuno può sapere se siano più o meno: prendere posizione in un senso o nell’altro è solo uno sparare a caso. In altre parole, al momento avete entrambi totalmente ragione al 50%... 

La questione, però, è un’altra. In primavera gli ospedali sono o non sono andato al collasso perché non riuscivano a gestire tutti i casi gravi e quelli non gravi che però necessitavano di ospedalizzazione? Adesso sono(o stanno andando) in sofferenza per lo stesso motivo? Se la risposta è sì, dal punto di vista epidemiologico la questione dei decessi diventa secondaria. Se in sei mesi si hanno 10 milioni di contagi accertati col 10% di casi gravi o che necessitano di ospedalizzazione, anche se *PER ASSURDO* muoiono solo 100 persone si ha comunque 1milione di persone gravi o in ospedale per TOT giorni/settimane, con ovvie conseguenze sia dal punto di vista sanitario che economico.
(NB: ripeto, esempio per assurdo).
Ne segue che non si può pensare di non fare nulla lasciando che l’epidemia faccia il suo corso.


----------



## cris (23 Ottobre 2020)

Non commento alcune cose che sto leggendo, da mani nei capelli.

Tornando alla domanda del topic, per me i dibattiti sui morti con o per covid vengono risolti andando a valutare un dato a monte e cioè la differenza di mortalità rispetto alla media dei decenni precedenti. 

Dati ISTAT
"...con incrementi percentuali dei decessi nel mese di marzo 2020, rispetto al marzo 2015-2019, a tre cifre: Bergamo (568%), Cremona (391%), Lodi (371%), Brescia(291%), Piacenza (264%), Parma (208%), Lecco (174%), Pavia (133%), Mantova (122%), Pesaro e Urbino (120%)."
E' facile immaginare che purtroppo degli evidenti incrementi di mortalita rispetto alla media avverranno anche nei prossimi mesi.

Quindi, non è molto rilevante la diatriba su come vengono conteggiati, è rilevante constatare che c'è un elevato di morti aggiuntive rispetto alla normalità, questo evidenzia inequivocabilmente che chi muore non è che "sarebbe morto comunque" come a tanti piace dire, altrimenti i numeri rimarrebbero in media.

Tutto ciò che è extra rispetto al normale, è chiaro che sia COVID, penso che lo possa riconoscere chiunque abbia onestà intellettuale.
Quindi, NO [MENTION=3044]OrgoglioMilanista[/MENTION], non abbiamo "appurato che è cosi" e non "lo dicono i fatti" che "è poco più di un influenza" che da noia solo a chi è già fragile o anziano.

Riassumendo dunque il COVID è una cosa seria, da non sottovalutare solo perché nel mio paesino non l'ha preso quasi nessuno o perché leggo su qualche sito internet che è un influenza normale o che "la febbre viene dai piedi freddi".

Nelle zone più colpite, ci sono svariati casi di persone che prima eran del tutto sane e vengono salvate in corner in terapia intensiva o peggio muoiono, anche giovani, under 60, fino a 30 anni. Ci sono decine e decine di casi che mi son venuti alle orecchie da conoscenti.

Sino al vaccino, purtroppo, pare che l'unica opzione sia il lockdown, il distanziamento. Tutti i governi dell'occidente lo stanno adottando. Sento ogni settimana clienti da Spagna, Uk, Belgio, Olanda, Repubblica ceca. tutti siamo nella stessa barca, tutti stiamo vivendo la medesima situazione di restrizioni sociali, a nessuno piace logicamente.

Poi, possiamo stare qui 2 settimane consecutive a dire cosa andrebbe fatto e dove sbaglia il nostro ed altri governi ad intervenire, ma io credo che se una cosa è diffusa, ripetuta quasi ovunque (sia la tipologia dei provvedimenti che anche errori di valutazione), evidentemente vi sono problemi oggettivi a gestire la situazione, non è che è cosi banale e facile come troppi fanno passare dalla comodità della poltrona davanti al pc o dal tavolo al baretto.

Per come la vedo io l'unico dato importante sono i ricoveri e l'incremento delle T.I. nel momento in cui oggettivamente l'ospedale sta andando a saturazione, bisogna studiare un lockdown per l'area interessata, che sia il piu locale possibile ovviamente per tutelare quanto possibile l'aspetto economico. Tendenzialmente sono contro cose generalizzate, non tutte le aree del paese sono colpite allo stesso modo e sarebbe stupido danneggiare aree meno colpite dal problema.

Queste crisi mondiali (come lo è stata la recessione dovuta ai mutui subprime) sconvolgono le economie danneggiando tutti, non esiste la formula magica per sconfiggere una crisi di queste dimensioni senza danneggiare l'economia, penso che piaccia o no è cosi.
Personalmente non sono del partito che pensa solo al proprio portafogli e al proprio conto in banca, e chissenefrega se crepano gli altri, quindi a malincuore comprenderei il fatto di subire danni economici di un eventuale lockdown locale che mi riguardasse, perché ho visto coi miei occhi qui a Bergamo quali situazioni disperate possa creare questa schifezza.

Come gia detto altre volte, se mi colpisce una crisi economica, in futuro potrò rialzarmi (persone a me vicinissime han vissuto tragicamente la crisi del 2008 ma ora sono ripartite piu forti di prima), se invece muoio male asfissiato senza veder i miei famigliari non c'è piu futuro evidentemente. Mille volte meglio vivo con qualche problema economico che morto male.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Ottobre 2020)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I dati dei decessi giornalieri vanno presi con beneficio di inventario. I dati reali li sapremo, forse, tra un paio di anni. Ma non perché ci sia un complotto per gonfiarli o per abbassarli, ma semplicemente perché funziona così. Per l’influenza stagionale si danno i dati dei decessi annuali dell’anno in corso sulla base di calcoli statistici, nel giro di un paio d’anni si completa l’elaborazione dei dati delle cartelle cliniche e si hanno i dati reali.
> Quindi non ha senso che vi scanniate sul punto perché nessuno può sapere se siano più o meno: prendere posizione in un senso o nell’altro è solo uno sparare a caso. In altre parole, al momento avete entrambi totalmente ragione al 50%...
> 
> La questione, però, è un’altra. In primavera gli ospedali sono o non sono andato al collasso perché non riuscivano a gestire tutti i casi gravi e quelli non gravi che però necessitavano di ospedalizzazione? Adesso sono(o stanno andando) in sofferenza per lo stesso motivo? Se la risposta è sì, dal punto di vista epidemiologico la questione dei decessi diventa secondaria. Se in sei mesi si hanno 10 milioni di contagi accertati col 10% di casi gravi o che necessitano di ospedalizzazione, anche se *PER ASSURDO* muoiono solo 100 persone si ha comunque 1milione di persone gravi o in ospedale per TOT giorni/settimane, con ovvie conseguenze sia dal punto di vista sanitario che economico.
> ...



mica vero.. qua si discute di un articolo, dove c'è stato un cumulativo di morti (ben 11 .......) scritti covid che in realtà non sono covid in 1 o 2 mesi o forse anche di più. e si discute sull'incidenza di 11 morti in tutto il veneto su 40.000 totali di morti in italia. 

sulla 2a parte è ovvio che sia così. sono sempre numeri anche quelli. se gli ospedali sono pieni di gente col coronavirus non possono ospitare gli altri.
a meno che siano tutti dentro per un complotto e si stiano godendo una vacanza, a questo punto allora sbatteteli fuori e facciaola finita.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Ottobre 2020)

cris ha scritto:


> Non commento alcune cose che sto leggendo, da mani nei capelli.
> 
> Tornando alla domanda del topic, per me i dibattiti sui morti con o per covid vengono risolti andando a valutare un dato a monte e cioè la differenza di mortalità rispetto alla media dei decenni precedenti.
> 
> ...



parma 208% quindi il triplo, conferma le pagine di necrologi che da 2-3 sono diventate 7-8. non dico balle e non mi invento niente.


----------

